# Let's start again ...



## Tao-san (Jul 8, 2008)

Few weeks ago while searching an information, google linked me to a request of one of your members, I've registered myself to send a mp saying that I can give him some infos.
He answered me via mp, I've posted again, then saw another interesting discussion, and posted again, ......  
I realise I didn't introduced myself, this is unpolite and want to apologize for forgetting the basics rules of civism.  
So let's start again : I'm 43 years french citizen, I can't stop sticking around vintages aircraft (specially warbirds) or bikes. I love History and hope I could learn a lot from you, present, actual or future members of this community.
As a punishment I will open a fine bottle and toast all of you, hem ... two bottles ? Three ? OOhh too much people here, one glass is enough for me. "Santé pour 100 ans" to all you peoples !
Thanks for the incredible variety of subjects right here. 
Tao-san.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 8, 2008)

Tao-san: Welcome to the forum. There are a lot of good folks here who possess more information that you could store in your brain. Enjoy the place
...... I do.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 8, 2008)

Better late then never........ 

Welcome


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome Teo-San.


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2008)

Bonjour tao san


----------



## timshatz (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard Tao. Plenty of good stuff and knowledgeable people on the site.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome....

Start a thread on wine in the off-topic section.

Rumor has it that French wine is almost as good as California wine!  

Actually, I like French reds when eating a nice meal... for lounging with a lady and recreational drinking I prefer the Napa wines.
.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## seesul (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2008)

Not to worry mate...welcome to the family...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 8, 2008)

Bonjour, you can start with sending bottles of whine to all senior forum members


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Giving out wine!! I'll take a Mondavi Pork&Prune 1996 please.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## pete_madi (Jul 9, 2008)

welcome to our french ami


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you stay around awhile!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 10, 2008)

Ribbet....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2008)

Beinvenue...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2008)

I was waiting for that!


----------



## Tao-san (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks to all, cheers !


----------

